# First Bow?



## Haan (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi, I'm looking to buy my first bow just for some backyard target shooting. I don't intend to go hunting. My wingspan is 69 inches so I've found my draw length to be about 28 inches. Since I'm not sure if I will continue with the sport and that this will be my first bow, I'm looking at around $75 or less. So far I have boiled it down to two bows so far (unless someone can make another suggestion). I'm looking at either the PSE Snake with a 22# weight or the Bear Firebird Youth with a weight of 30-35#. I have been researching and have read to start with a low draw weight to work on form and repetition and I believe 22# is light. However I have also been reading that people start from 25-35#. Will the PSE Snake be too light for me? (I'm 5'7 155lbs and play football so I'm a little stronger than average). Both bows are 60 inches. Also what other necessary equipment will I need (such as an armguard)? What arrows should I be looking to buy? Thanks.


----------



## Eman88 (Sep 3, 2013)

Arrows maybe?  you'll need either fingers or a tab. Arm guard is necessary if you're just starting. You might want a quiver. You'll need a target also so start collecting plastic bags and pack them in a cardboard box. I wouldn't look at anything more expensive at the moment those should suffice. You wouldn't give a 16 year old who just got their license a ferrari they wouldn't get the full use out of it. It should hold you for about a year by then you'll decide if you love it and if you do what direction you want to go. Best of luck!


----------



## Haan (Oct 31, 2013)

Haha oops i meant what arrows should I be looking to buy? So what should I bee looking for in an arrow? I think my draw length is about the length of my arrow if i'm not mistaken


----------



## Eman88 (Sep 3, 2013)

I don't shoot traditional so I can't really point you in any direction personally. You should be able to google it and find some opinions. I would go with the heavier bow because you'll definitely have some macho man syndrome and if you're young and in shape you'll adapt to the weight quickly


----------



## Haan (Oct 31, 2013)

So are you saying I should start with the heavier Bear Firebird or will it be to heavy to practice good form, etc?


----------



## Eman88 (Sep 3, 2013)

What position do you play?


----------



## Haan (Oct 31, 2013)

I play cornerback


----------



## Eman88 (Sep 3, 2013)

Okay the 155 isn't fat. You should be fine with the heavier as long as that's for your draw length


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Some of the decision depends on where you hope to go in archery.

Do you want to have fun flinging arrows on the occasional weekend or do you secretly harbor Olympic aspirations? Either or any reason in between is a great reason to shoot a bow. However the approach to learning to shoot is a little different. For flinging, any bow that you can comfortably shoot without muscle soreness is good. 

For Olympic training, a bow with a very low draw weight is a better choice since it will allow you to learn consistent technique through many thousands of repititions. You should also have a coach closely watching you at first so that you develop good habits to start with. Bad habits can be broken, but it takes a lot of work. 

Either way, you will need a finger tab, arm guard, quiver, arrows and a target bale. There are many choices for each of these. All have been discussed in their own threads. A good place to see the most choices is Lancaster Archery Supply.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Browncloak (Oct 29, 2013)

If you have a tripod and a digital camera you can film yourself while you shoot! That way you'll be able to correct your form quickly before you develop any bad habits....


----------

